# Are You Emotional? (1 Viewer)



## Banana_Brother (Aug 25, 2010)

I've always been curious how emotional writers consider themselves. Do you think being emotional/non-emotional affects your writing? Can someone who's emotionless still write moving fiction?

Myself, I feel practically emotionless. I only show things outwardly in subtle ways. Anger and extreme happiness are generally the only things I "really" show with conscious effort. The rest of the time people just think I'm apathetic and stoic. Inwardly, I feel very strong emotions if something is very moving or strong. But generally the "normal" emotional things, or "shocking" things don't really make me feel emotional. It's hard to explain.

I'm still unsure of how much this affects my writing. I'm still exploring, trying things out.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 25, 2010)

Well I cry at films that are really sad, I cry for people who live in famine and poverty etc 

I'd say I'm a highly emotional person, but never irrationally, if that makes sense. If someone is insulting me or getting really aggressive with me, I tend to stay really calm. I can also get ridiculously angry instantly if something I feel strongly about is unjustly disrespected.

Animal cruelty upsets me, but when I hear about a murder on T.V I don't bat an eyelid. I think I'm desensitized to certain things, and very sensitive of others, so it's a mixed bag. I'd say I'm emotional and writers overall probably are. More so than other "Occupations" is a different question, but a lot of comedians are emotional as well, and they fall under "writer" too, so I think yes.

Emotions effect my day to day life, not just my writing but I'd hazard a guess you could tell I'm emotional from my stories. It effects my characters almost all the time, and I can find it difficult to create a character who doesn't abide by a moral code on the same level as mine. I usually create _me_ in different skins, and it can be difficult to get out of that routine. That proves emotions can be a burden too, but they help my writing and keep me on my toes.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a vested interest in this thread. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## badjoke (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't know about actual emotionless people, platano hermano. I think we call those people psychopaths. I can't imagine a psychopath writing a very interesting novel, although if they did attempt one I bet it would become an instant cult classic, no matter how awful it was.

But you're not a psychopath. For people who, like you, are hard to move, I think it could go a few ways. It could a.) make you less empathetic and therefore unable to create realistic characters or b.) make you more observant and enable you to better analyze situations that would cloud your mind if you were in the middle of feeling them. Since life's not multiple choice (my life would be so much easier if i could just choose c every time and know i'd at least have a chance of passing), there are probably a bunch of other possibilities. 

I'm a lot like you in this way, man. I guess somewhere in our brains they laid down the tracks wrong. Sometimes I lay down thinking to myself, 'how do normal human beings react to an experience like this?' and sometimes i then go and ask normal people intrusive personal questions which reveal more about myself than they do about them, and sometimes I just think right back, 'but i don't want to write about normal human beings anyhow'.


----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm a chick, what do you think? 

Seriously though I am an emotional person. I prefer to think of it as empathetic. I care about what is going on around me, the people in my life and the world in general. I really don't know how it effects my writing. It's just a part of who I am so I couldn't imagine myself in a different way.


----------



## chimchimski (Aug 26, 2010)

I am quite emotionally feeling and expressive, because of this my writing is emotional.  Actually, I have had to walk away from it because the emotion I am feeling is overwhelming.  I was recently writing a story about a couple who lose their son in an accident, causing the female character to commit suicide.  I wasn't planning to write a suicide but she took me in that direction.  Eventually, the story brought me down emotionally and I had to take a break.  So, yes...I think it affects our writing to some degree. 

I wouldn't say that emotionless people can't write stories which move the reader, I think it might be a bit of a challenge.  I have to feel to write what I am feeling...if that kind of deep emotion isn't there, I am not sure how one could write a believable story without it feeling forced.  Just my thought...I am curious to see what the rest of you guys think.


----------



## angleababy (Aug 26, 2010)

To some extend , I am


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 26, 2010)

> I have to feel to write what I am feeling


----------



## caelum (Aug 26, 2010)

For a guy, probably.  I'm kind of a sap when a movie gets all emotional, and not even like it's for some big dramatic event, either.  Gandalf will stare Pippin in the face on the seventh level of Minas Tirith—they'll nod, knowing they're going to die—and I'll just sob a little.  Just squeeze out a little cry right there.  Can't even help it.  I mean, they accept their fate with such dignity and poise, that I just. . .  I just. . .  (and don't even get me started on that Mt. Doom scene)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 26, 2010)

Steroids make me more emotional than I used to be. If I get emotional about what I am writing I know that there is a certain type of reader I will connect with.


----------



## Banana_Brother (Aug 26, 2010)

Reading some of these posts has helped me formulate my thoughts a bit better. I'm not "emotionless". I'm just very hard to move. And when I look around at everyone around me, I see more empathy in me than in the extremely emotional people. I'm sensitive to hurting anyone, even though I'm never actually moved. I feel upset about killing a spider. So I just won't. I won't seek revenge in any ways. And I hate to see suffering. The facial expressions of people who are unexpectedly hurt always stick with me. I have a collection of those faces. In some ways I have this stoic compassion, where I'll never comfort you, but I'll always be there when you need me.

There are certain things I am sensitive to more than others. Animal abuse being one of them. I have a strong connection to animals it seems. Poverty and suffering and things that are preventable don't evoke sadness or depression in the sense that I'm going to cry. I do feel upset about it, but I'm more angry, and I feel more compelled to think about ways to fix some of these things.

A movie or a book or a story have never made me cry, in my entire life, if I can recall correctly. It's not that I'm not empathetic to the dire straits of some situations, or the emotional burdens, but I just don't show anything outwards. The most I show outwards is extreme depression, extreme elation, or (mostly) apathetic content. Inwardly I can feel extremely strong emotions, but it takes much to evoke them, they must go through my thought processes first, but outwardly I remain the same. I'm a master at hiding everything.

So maybe I am more normal, or maybe I'm not. Being an extreme introvert, I don't have many examples to compare myself to. Maybe my emotions are funnelled into an inner empathy. I definitely don't know how all this affects my writing. Maybe it makes me more perceptive about other's situations?


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 26, 2010)

Banana_Brother said:


> I'll always be there when you need me.


 
That's a new slant on relationships.


----------



## garza (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree Ox. It brings a tear to me eye just thinkin' on it, it does.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 26, 2010)

I really wouldn't worry about it Banana (I can't believe I just said that,) you can't suddenly feel what you don't, it doesn't make you a bad person or anything, which I think you know. You seem like a very good person to me, and things do upset you clearly, but not to the extent of crying. It depends on a lot of things, but just write what you want and feel, and it'll be fine.


----------



## chimchimski (Aug 26, 2010)

Banana_Brother said:


> Inwardly I can feel extremely strong emotions, but it takes much to evoke them, they must go through my thought processes first, but outwardly I remain the same.




In my opinion, it doesn't matter how much or how well you express your emotions, it's the "ability" to feel emotion that counts when writing it down.

Hmm...just reading this thread is like a bath in "mushiness".


----------



## Tom (Aug 26, 2010)

I think it matters less if you're emotional when you write, but that your writing is emotional, and if that means you have to feel it to write it then so be it. I'm sure someone who doesn't cry at sad films or animal cruelty is perfectly capable of writing a scene that has you by the throat, begging for the tears to come. It's more about understanding emotions and how they're perceived than experiencing them yourself when writing - however the flip side to that is that maybe to understand and perceive them, you need to experience them. In my opinion, anyway.

On a personal level, what makes me want to write more than other things is the thought of hitting someone emotionally with my writing.

It might sound creepy and disturbed, but the day somebody cries at my writing (and not because of their complete and utter lack of interest towards it), will be one I cherish and never forget, because it'll be an achievement.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 26, 2010)

Tom said:


> On a personal level, what makes me want to write more than other things is the thought of hitting someone emotionally with my writing.


That's really funny. That's funny peculiar not funny haha. Some time back there was a lot of discussion here that boiled down to first and foremost you must write for yourself, and that if you're writing to impress or please others, you've failed as a writer.


----------



## Baron (Aug 26, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> That's really funny. That's funny peculiar not funny haha. Some time back there was a lot of discussion here that boiled down to first and foremost you must write for yourself, and that if you're writing to impress or please others, you've failed as a writer.


 
When you're talking about motivation for writing the word "must" really doesn't come into it.  Even you must realise that there are as many different motivating factors as there are writers, Edna.


----------



## chimchimski (Aug 26, 2010)

That is an interesting thought, Ox and while I believe we should write for ourselves, isn't it conceivable that we writers might want our readers to become overwhelmed with emotion in a positive way?  For example, if I work hard to write a good story and I am satisfied with my efforts, I still want my readers to cry if it's sad, laugh when it's funny, and feel the emotional weight of the story.  Their open emotion is a great nod towards my hard work.  It doesn't mean their response is going to make me an accomplished writer, it just makes me feel that I have provided an excellent service in entertaining my audience.  It's the best of both worlds, writing for the self pleasure of writing and giving someone a few hours of escape for a while.


----------



## caelum (Aug 26, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> That's really funny. That's funny peculiar not funny haha. Some time back there was a lot of discussion here that boiled down to first and foremost you must write for yourself, and that if you're writing to impress or please others, you've failed as a writer.


 That's absurd.  Writing with the reader in mind is critical.  You have to try to empathize the reader, thinking how this event or that event will strike them.  You'll learn these things as time goes by, oxy cotton.  If I can make someone sad, or make someone laugh where I intended, then for me that's a huge success.  I don't always succeed at doing these things, but so long as I'm trying I'm improving.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 26, 2010)

Baron said:


> When you're talking about motivation for writing the word "must" really doesn't come into it.  Even you must realise that there are as many different motivating factor as there are writers, Edna.


 
Really? I think are only handful of primary motivators. The core motivator for most -- I believe  -- is recognition and acknowledgement on some level -- whether or not someone can see it or admit it. There is personal satisfaction or satisfying the need to express yourself, etc. and of course, for some, financial gain. Maybe there are others I'm not thinking of. But mainly, I think people want to make their mark and somehow be recognized for it.


----------



## chimchimski (Aug 26, 2010)

JosephB said:


> But mainly, I think people want to make their mark and somehow be recognized for it.



Ahhh...Joe...you wouldn't that be talking about vanity, would you?  I know...some people wouldn't see it as vanity, but isn't it.  

I have a collection of Journals which I have written and they are for my future grandchildren, (whenever I have any), in them are mini stories, poems, and my own points of view on life...emotional writing, at it's best!   Don't we all want to be remembered?


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 26, 2010)

caelum said:


> That's absurd. Writing with the reader in mind is critical. You have to try to empathize the reader, thinking how this event or that event will strike them. You'll learn these things as time goes by, oxy cotton.


Do you deliberately misunderstand or does it come naturally? I never said I believed it, I said other people said it.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 26, 2010)

chimchimski said:


> Don't we all want to be remembered?


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah I don't want to be remembered, I just want to do my best.


----------



## chimchimski (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmm...let me say, I do not want to be remembered in a famous kind of way, I don't care if I ever sell my work.  I only want my future family to read my writings and think, I wish I could have known my great great grandmother...how cool she must have been.


----------



## Eluixa (Aug 26, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> That's really funny. That's funny peculiar not funny haha. Some time back there was a lot of discussion here that boiled down to first and foremost you must write for yourself, and that if you're writing to impress or please others, you've failed as a writer.



Ox, I think you are taking that too literally [something I regularly do too]. For me personally, I write for myself first and foremost, but I am doing my best to make it worthy, with psycological impact, poetic interest and as clean as I can. I would be doing myself a disservice to do anything but my best, especially if it is for me. But by being true to myself, I think it has the best chance of impact on others as well, and yes, that would make me happy too. I am a perfectionist, highly critical and a brutal master though so it is taking a loooooooooooooong damn time.


----------



## badjoke (Aug 26, 2010)

hell, I want to be remembered and admired, and I want people who see me in the street to go, there goes badjoke, the badass writer. And feel intimidated by me.

Anyway, Banana, just to check, I looked at some of the stuff you've posted, and I think the emotions that were required in the pieces you posted seemed spot on, though I'm no expert. Questions like these are why it's good to have someone to read your work and give you feedback. If your tone is off, or a character's reaction is off, if there's somewhere there to say 'hey nobody would do that, that's stupid' then you can save it.


----------



## Eluixa (Aug 26, 2010)

As for being emotional, I am, but I hide it pretty well. Stoic, yes. Very even keeled most of the time and I try to choose my places to fall apart, private places. Not to say I have not cried in front of people, but I don't like it, and avoid it whenever possible. 
I lost my firstborn, and cried till there were no more tears left. For years I felt bad because things that made everyone else teary, well, I was the only one without tears. Now the thing that will make me cry is seeing someone who has lost someone they love dearly, or hearing about it. I just watched The Shrink with Spacey. I teared up. I can't get through Natalie Merchants 'Beloved Wife' without weeping or downright bawling, depending on the day. I have to be careful where I hear that song.
I am empathetic, but find myself listening far more than I ever tell. I am very empathetic where animals are concerned, crying for hours after watching Born Free as a child. In fact I've had horrid fantasies where poachers are concerned or anyone needlessly killing animals and I am not normally someone who goes in for revenge. 
I do think it helps when writing that I feel deeply. I think the difference in someone that does not think they are emotional is that they have not allowed it for themselves, or have not yet been to a place where they cannot control the emotion that comes. And maybe they won't even in this lifetime, but can make it so, if it is important.


----------



## alanmt (Aug 26, 2010)

My Grandma Esther was a genuinely nice lady and a good grandmother. She taught me to play pinochle when I was very young, but by the time she died of complications of diabetes at 83, she couldn't see well enough to play anymore. She had taken the train to Montana when she was in her early 20s to teach in a one-room schoolhouse and met my grandfather, the youngest son of a homesteader.

I was a very young adult when she passed away. Her health had deteriorated gradually before her death, which was not unexpected. I was sad at the funeral, but it was a detached sadness. I had been away at college and law school for over five years, and hadn't seen her much during that time. I didn't like the service. The priest didn't know my grandmother at all, and his remarks seem flat, insincere. Just after the service, I was outside with my father. He hardly ever showed emotion. Kind of like me. But he was crying that day. The he grasped my shoulder clumsily, and he said heavily "Everything's going to be all right Alan, everything's going to be all right." It was uncharacteristic and awkward, and my first thought was that I was okay,that I didn't need the support, that my grief was under control. Then I realized that he - my strong and stoic father - was not okay, that his grief was not under control, that _he_ needed_ my_ support. I became just a bit more human, more grown up at that moment.

There had been a running joke that, like Keanu Reeves, my emotions ran the gamut from A to B. Thanks to an interesting life, I think I may now be up to at least j or k. And I always tear up at sappy movie endings.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 27, 2010)

Does one need the ability to _feel _for other people in order to successfully _write fiction about _other people?


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> That's really funny. That's funny peculiar not funny haha. Some time back there was a lot of discussion here that boiled down to first and foremost you must write for yourself, and that if you're writing to impress or please others, you've failed as a writer.



I don't know, I think it is _for me_. Hitting someone emotionally makes me feel good about myself, as a writer, so it's pretty selfish when you think about it.


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Does one need the ability to _feel _for other people in order to successfully _write fiction about _other people?



I think you need to understand the ability to feel for other people Ox, but not necessarily _feel _it. People write about war and they've never experienced it, why can't somebody write about grief if they haven't felt it?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *The Backward OX* 

 
 				That's really funny. That's funny peculiar not funny haha. Some time back there was a lot of discussion here that boiled down to first and foremost you must write for yourself, and that if you're writing to impress or please others, you've failed as a writer.

There is an article in today's Gaurdian headed about Paul Weller headed "Making music for yourself? Stay in your bedroom then". Surely you must write what is of you, but bear in mind others are going to read it, it is a balance.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 27, 2010)

Tom said:


> I think you need to understand the ability to feel for other people Ox, but not necessarily _feel _it. People write about war and they've never experienced it, why can't somebody write about grief if they haven't felt it?



This is gobbledygook. Understand the ability?? That's as silly as me saying  'does one need the ability to paint in order to paint?' and you saying 'you need to understand the ability.' What a load of old cobblers that is.


----------



## Eluixa (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe Ox, you might write a blurb, as some of us have, giving us a better idea of where you stand in the world of emotion. I know you are not lacking emotion, it comes out of you in spades. But I am curious as to your interpretation of the limitations you think you are battling with.


----------



## chimchimski (Aug 27, 2010)

Tom said:


> I think you need to understand the ability to feel for other people Ox, but not necessarily _feel _it. People write about war and they've never experienced it, why can't somebody write about grief if they haven't felt it?



There you go Tom, you said in a few lines what it took me several posts to get out. I believe the key word here is, empathy, we are able to empathize with the pain and joy, ease and conflict of our characters and what they are experiencing.  If I can't feel these characters, I struggle with conveying their story into words.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe you could look at it this way: 

experience+empathy+imagination = good characterization. If you have less of one, you need more of the others.

And I don't think you necessarily have to be emotional to write something that will elicit emotion -- and I think that's usually the idea.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 27, 2010)

Eluixa said:


> Maybe Ox, you might write a blurb, as some of us have, giving us a better idea of where you stand in the world of emotion. I know you are not lacking emotion, it comes out of you in spades. But I am curious as to your interpretation of the limitations you think you are battling with.


 


chimchimski said:


> I believe the key word here is, empathy, we are able to empathize with the pain and joy, ease and conflict of our characters and what they are experiencing. If I can't feel these characters, I struggle with conveying their story into words.


 
Well, there you go, Eluixa, if what chimmy says is correct, that pretty well sums it up. In real life, I don't feel what others are going through, and if I don't know what that's like in real life I sure as heck can't transfer it onto the page. Three days ago, a female friend of the woman I share my house with phoned her to say friend's mother had just died. House mate dissolved into tears, but it didn't touch me at all, and my reaction was, "Well, she's better off than we are, with all our aches and pains." I couldn't write a story about that phone call from the POV of my house mate because I can't get inside her head and feel what she felt. See what I mean?


----------



## Eluixa (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't know that I would have dissolved into tears either, but I can appear pretty emotionless too sometimes. In fact, I don't wonder that those that hold themselves the stillest, have to protect themselves with the most care. I think your comment is a way to hold yourself away from the pain as well, a big wall in my estimation. Maybe I'm way off.
I think what would make me cry, if I did, would be that I would imagine it happening, as one day I know it will, to my mother, or just being bombarded by my friends pain, even if I am not connected to the one that died. 
You may not know what others are feeling, but you know what you feel. I have to use what I feel too. I know when someone is hurt or angry or whatever, but I don't have their history, and don't know what it is doing to them. Three of my characters are made up of what I understand, made up of me. The one that I cannot know fully, is only shown by his words and actions. I have to delve into the worst of me to even get that far. 
You may not feel others pain, but I am betting a lot that you feel your own. I could feel the awkwardness when your character did not know what to do with the attention he was getting. Have you put something up where you tried for deep emotion? Link me. Or start typing. I challenge you. Just five hundred to a thousand words or whatever you like. Move me to tears. I've already told you what works.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 27, 2010)

No, and thank you but no. I don't think I can do that - I mean, I don't think I have it in me. I'm not that clever. If I happen to write something that moves someone, it isn't by plan, it's by chance.


----------



## Eluixa (Aug 28, 2010)

:thumbl: You are that clever, but no worries.


----------



## Blood (Aug 29, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Does one need the ability to _feel _for other people in order to successfully _write fiction about _other people?


No, one only needs to be inspired.  You already are 'other people'.


----------



## Blood (Aug 29, 2010)

Banana_Brother said:


> Reading some of these posts has helped me formulate my thoughts a bit better. I'm not "emotionless". *I'm just very hard to move*. And when I look around at everyone around me, I see more empathy in me than in the extremely emotional people. I'm sensitive to hurting anyone, even though I'm never actually moved. *I feel upset about killing a spider*. ...


 Let's stop right there.  What is your ulterior motive, Banana, for starting this thread?


----------



## Banana_Brother (Aug 29, 2010)

Blood said:


> Let's stop right there.  What is your ulterior motive, Banana, for starting this thread?


 
I'm very hard to move doesn't mean I can't be moved at all.

But let's pretend it _is_ a contradiction. I'm don't fully understand myself, let alone know how to explain it, so there's bound to be a contradiction somewhere.

Unless you're being facetious. In that case I'm absolving my sinful actions of raiding a spider nest.


----------



## caelum (Aug 30, 2010)

Banana_Brother said:


> Unless you're being facetious.


 
Not that it's very relevant to what you're saying, but oh my god, I worked with this guy once who every day, twice a day, was like: "Oh don't mind me, I'm just being _facetious_."  After which he would cackle as if that was some kind of punchline.  Egads, drove me up the wall, though of course I would just smile and nod along.  Kind of a curious character. . .  would get these catch-words and phrases that he'd repeat for weeks. . .


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 30, 2010)

caelum said:


> Egads....these catch-words...that he'd repeat for weeks


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm extremely emotional. I don't always show it on the outside but I am. Every day it's always up high with the emotions, whether it's happy, sad, angry, frustrated, nervous...it sucks when you're really sensitive because when you're hurt then it lasts for days and you try to get over it but you can't so you just try to forget about it, and then people think you're a baby if you show how you feel or that you're seeking attention if you just want to talk about it, so most of the time I bottle it up. Not really healthy. 

It's hard to say whether being emotional like that affects my writing though. I never fuse the emotions I feel from real life problems/events with writing. When I write a story, I try to get into a certain mood to fit the mood and the tone of the story. So, like, if it's just a chill kind of writing, I'll put on some relaxing music and try to calm down, mellow out so I can get into the right emotional state. Same with all those other feelings. That's how it is with everything I write creatively. For me, music is key. It's cool that I can sort of change the way I feel when I write. It's always nice to take a break from reality by doing that.


----------



## Levi6588 (Sep 13, 2010)

I often feel like when I am emotionally charged I write more easily..but it is often short lived. I try to write with the music on so i can have some sorta feeling..


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 14, 2010)

Dreamworx95 said:


> When I write a story, I try to get into a certain mood to fit the mood and the tone of the story. So, like, if it's just a chill kind of writing, I'll put on some relaxing music and try to calm down, mellow out so I can get into the right emotional state. Same with all those other feelings. That's how it is with everything I write creatively. For me, music is key. It's cool that I can sort of change the way I feel when I write. It's always nice to take a break from reality by doing that.


I dunno whether stuff like this makes people better writers or just different writers.

Whatever I write, my mood is pretty much the same. It’s just a plod, plod, plod through the task, whether it be creating fiction or writing a letter of complaint or telling a joke or answering a PM. I’m never swept up in what I write. Reality is still there, watching over my shoulder.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 14, 2010)

I definitely place myself in the situations I write. If I write a chase in a forest, I'm the chaser _and_ the chased. I don't need to do that to be a good writer though, but it helps. (Not saying I'm a good writer. . .)

I listen to the Pan's Labyrinth soundtrack, which opens me up a bit emotionally. Sometimes if I'm really sad the words just fall out of me, but the same goes for when I'm really happy too. 

On a scale of one to ten emotionally, one being the Terminator and ten being Heather Mills, I'd say I'm closer to the man-crushing robot. . . 

Emotions play a huge role in writing for me, but they don't dictate it.


----------



## caelum (Sep 14, 2010)

We're all mostly writers here.  Something I've been wondering is, are writers prone to imagine things?  Ever since I was a kid, I'd enjoy just sitting around and imagining things.  I actually had insomnia problems in Grade School because I'd never be able to fall asleep, my mind was too abuzz at night.  Now I'm hardwired to collapse in the evening, but that took a lot of years of conditioning.  Anyways, yeah, does it seem like imagine-happy people are prone to becoming writers?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like a new thread to me Caelum, but I don't know. . .interesting topic.

I have insomnia. Haven't slept for three days now, and my mind is definitely buzzing. My writing improves when I haven't slept for a bit, and I feel sharper at first. 

Obviously, you start seeing things in the corner of your eye when you haven't slept. My imagination is always stronger and more vivid during those tense-ish moments, especially in the dark. 

I think too much, but that's a good thing for a writer isn't it?


----------



## caelum (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking too much is never a bad thing.  Stay critical and aware is my motto. (that I just made up)


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 14, 2010)

caelum said:


> We're all mostly writers here.


Except for those of us who say things like that. \\/


----------



## caelum (Sep 14, 2010)

I had the poetically inclined in mind there, Ox. :tongue:


----------

